
Hercules: CI for Nix users in development - roberthensing
https://hercules-ci.com
======
roberthensing
Hello,

Domen Kožar and I (Robert Hensing) are working on a brand new Continuous
Integration service for Nix users.

Some distinguishing features:

* First class integration with Nix

* Host build agents where you want

* Free plan for open source

We would love to hear your thoughts!

